# My New Carter



## mhenry (Aug 26, 2011)

Just showing off. I got this about three weeks ago, and it awesone 280mm HG Gyuto with its new handle. I know brass aint cool anymore but I like it.:razz:
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/102_0004-1.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/102_0001.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/102_0001.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/102_0015.jpg


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks cool to me!


----------



## mattrud (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice knife you have there sir. I am sure it cuts very well. I plan on replacing the handle on my carter HG as well.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 26, 2011)

What other materials are in the handle? Looks awesome. Nice work.


----------



## mhenry (Aug 26, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> What other materials are in the handle? Looks awesome. Nice work.



Black ash burl and camel bone THANKS


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 27, 2011)

That Carter is absolutely beautiful, well done.


----------



## MadMel (Aug 27, 2011)

Wow!! I like haha


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice job, Mike. Love that black ash burl.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 27, 2011)

Love Carter. I had no clue they were so good, before I finally got myself one to try out 

Nice pics


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice work Mike!


----------



## GLE1952 (Aug 27, 2011)

Great looking knife, I like the Camel bone.

Glen


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 27, 2011)

Startin to miss you Carter Glen?


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 27, 2011)

Very Nice job on the handle,I do love my Carters.BTW where did you score that large of a piece of bone,I only can find scale.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 27, 2011)

+1 The camel bone makes it look pretty unique. Where did you get it?


----------



## riverie (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice... I love the handle also.


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 27, 2011)

Spectacular handle!


----------



## mhenry (Aug 29, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> Very Nice job on the handle,I do love my Carters.BTW where did you score that large of a piece of bone,I only can find scale.



Texas Knifemaker Supply, I am lucky to live only 5.3 miles away, good people


----------



## Mike Davis (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful job! Very well done, the handle components are very complimentary. Nice knife, can't wait to get me a Carter.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 29, 2011)

Mike...  :thumbsup: :happy1: :headbang: .
That is all. Oh, and your work is awesome!


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think I could find a use for that knife  Great job. 

Stefan


----------



## mhenry (Aug 29, 2011)

THANKS!!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 30, 2011)

To quote Mick Dundee..."Now THAT'S a knife!"

Beautiful.


----------

